# PINA Elite Bottle Cages. !?!



## z1ppster (Aug 15, 2010)

hey guys please can someone help? 

im trying to find a pair of Elite Pina carbon bottle cages but really really struggling.. 

does anyone know how i can get a pair for my doggy2?

incase your wondering what im wittering about i have attached a piccy.. 


Thanks in advance 

Andy..


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Not sure but I can sell you the campy sr if you want


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Get some plain black Elite cages and print some Pina logos on decal paper.

You'll save money and have the same thing.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

I know exactly what you're talking about. :mad2: When I got my bike, I wanted exactly the same cages. They're either only available from certain dealers, or near impossible to source, just like Pinarello's Lifestyle kit clothing that they've been advertising - can't find anyone selling that either!
In the end, I compromised on the Elite Moro D'Elite, which are carbon and still look awesome. Camelbak podium bottles go in and out easily too.

Good luck in your search. :thumbsup:


----------



## z1ppster (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks guys im currently using the 2012 elite black and white plastic cages but it feels dirty  

i was tempted to buy zipp's again but i quite like those elite moro's now.. 

oh and juzzy great colour choice  

i guess its just not going to be possible to get the 'pina' cages then.. 

/to the internet to find some moro's  

cheers


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

There's a store here in Perth, Australia, selling them for $50 each! Very cheap, considering that they are usually double that.
Personally, I don't think you can go past Elite's. Just don't get the ones that make re-inserting bottles a nightmare.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I sell elite product if you want pm me and I can give you a price


----------



## Deeyetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

z1ppster said:


> hey guys please can someone help?
> 
> im trying to find a pair of Elite Pina carbon bottle cages but really really struggling..
> 
> ...


You're aware they are 66mm cages right???

Very tough to get bottles for them if you lose one or need more.

I think you're better off to get some nice Elite bottles (74mm) so that you can use anything. I use the Elite Caisse d'Epargne bottles and they look excellent on my Pina

But if those bottle and cages are really what you want the only place I know to get them is from a shop in Italy called Ciclimattio

Heres the cages:
ELITE PINARELLO CARBON

Bottles:
PINARELLO DOGMA BORRACCIA

66mm Elite Bottles:
PINARELLO BOTTLE


----------



## z1ppster (Aug 15, 2010)

Deeyetoo said:


> You're aware they are 66mm cages right???
> 
> Very tough to get bottles for them if you lose one or need more.
> 
> ...


WOW thanks i really didnt know that.. and thanks for the info.. 

ive pretty much decided to go with the Elite Paron cage as i use the elite scalatora corsa bottles.. 

what do you think?

thnaks again


----------



## Deeyetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

z1ppster said:


> WOW thanks i really didnt know that.. and thanks for the info..
> 
> ive pretty much decided to go with the Elite Paron cage as i use the elite scalatora corsa bottles..
> 
> ...


I have a couple Elite Scalatore bottles too. 
Excellent Elite cage choice. That would be really nice on your Pina. Either that or the Sior Evo. eBay is the best place for those. Paron's going for about $55 each


----------



## ademitt (Jan 23, 2009)

I purchase my Pina bar tape directly from Pinarello as our Canadian Distributor won't bring it in for the Canadian dealer network. I also bought my two Pina Elite cages directly from the Pinarello Store in Italy. Communication via email is a piece of cake and generally get a response overnight. Orders are shipped out the same day via post or Fed Ex. 

I can confirm that they are 66 mm cages and you do require an Elite bottle for proper fit. 

Contact the Pina store via this email address : [email protected]


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I was told the Pina Elite cages are only available in Europe. I wanted to buy it too, but I bought the Campagnolo cages for my Dogma 2.


----------

